# [SOLVED]Samba share seen Win/Mac not Dolphin/Nautilus/Nemo

## ShadowHawkBV

I've had a samba share running for the last couple years.  It was working fine until yesterday.  The samba system gets daily updates

```
eix-sync 

emerge -uDvN world 

env-update && source /etc/profile 

dispatch-conf 

emerge --depclean 

revdep-rebuild
```

 the same as the other two gentoo boxes (all x86_64).  I've always been able to access the drive via Nautilus / Dolphin / Nemo.  

Both of the Kde systems are based off of stable profiles(One is a dual boot laptop

```
cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

app-crypt/truecrypt

app-text/calibre

dev-python/PyQT4

dev-python/sip

www-client/firefox

app-admin/eselect-opengl

media-libs/mesa

app-text/calibre

virtual/glu

media-libs/glu

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

net-misc/wicd
```

, the other is the samba server

```
cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

dev-java/icedtea

dev-java/icedtea-web

app-crypt/truecrypt

sys-fs/zfs

sys-fs/zfs-kmod

sys-kernel/spl
```

).  The Gnome system is mostly stable with some unstable packages.

```
cat /etc/portage/package.keywords 

sys-apps/baselayout

sys-apps/openrc

dev-libs/vala-common

dev-libs/vala

app-crypt/truecrypt

sys-apps/portage

virtual/glu

media-libs/glu

media-libs/freeglut

virtual/udev

media-libs/sbc

net-libs/telepathy-glib

app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions

x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox

net-fs/samba

# move app-emulation/virtualbox-ose app-emulation/virtualbox

app-emulation/virtualbox

# move app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-additions app-emulation/virtualbox-additions

app-emulation/virtualbox-additions

app-emulation/virtualbox-modules

app-text/calibre

dev-python/cssutils

dev-python/PyQt4

dev-python/sip

gnome-base/librsvg

sys-auth/polkit

dev-libs/glib

sys-apps/dbus

app-office/libreoffice-l10n

media-libs/libvpx

media-libs/webrtc-audio-processing

app-admin/eselect-boost

media-video/vlc

x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf

x11-base/xorg-server

x11-proto/inputproto

x11-libs/libpciaccess

x11-base/xorg-drivers

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

app-pda/synce-core

dev-lang/spidermonkey

sys-fs/udisks

dev-util/gdbus-codegen

dev-libs/libatasmart

net-libs/libvncserver

x11-proto/glproto

x11-proto/randrproto

x11-proto/dri2proto

app-admin/eselect-opengl

media-libs/mesa

x11-libs/libdrm

sys-devel/gcc

sys-fs/udev

sys-apps/kmod

sys-fs/udev-init-scripts

sys-apps/hwids

sys-libs/zlib

sys-apps/pciutils

sys-apps/usbutils

net-wireless/bluez

dev-cpp/libcmis

sys-fs/lvm2

app-portage/eix

app-admin/system-config-printer-common

app-admin/system-config-printer-gnome

dev-cpp/clucene

media-libs/libcdr

net-misc/networkmanager

dev-java/icedtea

dev-java/icedtea-web

app-office/pybliographer

sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools

dev-libs/gobject-introspection

dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common

www-plugins/nspluginwrapper

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

media-libs/libpng

net-libs/xulrunner

media-video/mplayer

media-gfx/inkscape

media-libs/sk1libs

media-gfx/uniconvertor

media-libs/netpbm

net-dns/avahi

app-text/poppler

app-text/epdfview

net-libs/libproxy

media-sound/pulseaudio

dev-libs/json-c

dev-libs/atk

x11-misc/colord

x11-libs/pango

media-libs/lcms

media-gfx/shared-color-profiles

www-plugins/adobe-flash

app-text/podofo

app-emulation/virtualbox-extpack-oracle

app-office/libreoffice

x11-libs/vte

www-client/firefox

dev-util/itstool

dev-cpp/libcmis

dev-libs/jemalloc

media-libs/sampleicc

app-text/libexttextcat

net-misc/npapi-sdk

app-admin/gnome-system-tools

gnome-extra/polkit-gnome

media-video/ffmpeg

media-libs/x264

app-admin/eselect-qtgraphicssystem

app-emulation/wine-doors

app-emulation/winetricks

app-pda/orange

app-pda/dynamite

app-arch/unshield

dev-libs/libsynce

app-emulation/wine

net-libs/webkit-gtk

net-libs/libsoup

net-libs/glib-networking

x11-libs/gtk+

net-libs/libsoup-gnome

app-admin/logrotate

>=app-text/libwps-0.2.2 ~amd64

#required by app-office/libreoffice-3.4.2.3, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

>=app-text/libwpg-0.2.0-r1 ~amd64

#required by app-office/libreoffice-3.4.2.3, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

>=app-text/mythes-1.2.1 ~amd64

#required by app-office/libreoffice-3.4.2.3, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

>=sci-mathematics/lpsolve-5.5.2.0 ~amd64

#required by app-office/libreoffice-3.4.2.3, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

>=dev-util/mdds-0.5.3-r1 ~amd64

#required by app-office/libreoffice-3.4.2.3, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/hyphen-2.7.1 ~amd64

#required by app-text/libwpg-0.2.0-r1, required by app-office/libreoffice-3.4.2.3, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

>=app-text/libwpd-0.9.2 ~amd64

#required by dev-libs/hyphen-2.7.1, required by app-office/libreoffice-3.4.2.3, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

>=app-text/hunspell-1.3.2-r1 ~amd64

#required by app-office/libreoffice-3.4.2.3, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

>=media-libs/vigra-1.7.1 ~amd64

#required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.94-r1 ~amd64

net-misc/curl

dev-libs/boost

dev-util/boost-build

sys-apps/findutils

dev-util/kbuild

dev-libs/nspr

dev-libs/nss

app-office/libreoffice-l10n

dev-libs/icu
```

The System with Nemo is running Mint 14.  On the samba server, I can access the samba share via Dolphin either directly or by going through network.  On the Gnome system I can access the shares via places//Connect to Server//Windows Share but using Dolphin is times out.  On the second Kde system (a laptop running Gentoo and Win 7) I cannot access the samba share at all under Gentoo (Tried using Dolphin and the Network Folder Wizard), but Win 7 has no problems.  The same applies to a Mac Mini,  a Windows XP machine and a pure Windows 7 laptop.  I can ping the samba server from all the machines with no issues.  I can also manually connect to the samba server by using the mount command.  The samba server is using net-fs/samba-3.6.9.  I have tried the unstable version of samba on the other systems with no luck.  

Here is the smb.conf from the Samba server( Yes I know it's insecure as hell, but I have very little to fear from people accessing my network due to location)

```
# This is the main Samba configuration file. You should read the

# smb.conf(5) manual page in order to understand the options listed

# here. Samba has a huge number of configurable options (perhaps too

# many!) most of which are not shown in this example

#======================= Global Settings =====================================

[global]

# workgroup = NT-Domain-Name or Workgroup-Name, eg: MIDEARTH

workgroup = ShadowRealm

# server string is the equivalent of the NT Description field

server string = ShadowStore2

# Security mode. Defines in which mode Samba will operate. Possible

# values are share, user, server, domain and ads. Most people will want

# user level security. See the Samba-HOWTO-Collection for details.

security = share

# This option is important for security. It allows you to restrict

# connections to machines which are on your local network. The

# following example restricts access to two C class networks and

# the "loopback" interface. For more examples of the syntax see

# the smb.conf man page

hosts allow = 192.168.1.

# this tells Samba to use a separate log file for each machine

# that connects

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

# Put a capping on the size of the log files (in Kb).

max log size = 50

# DNS Proxy - tells Samba whether or not to try to resolve NetBIOS names

# via DNS nslookups. The default is NO.

dns proxy = no

name resolve order = bcast lmhosts wins host

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

[homes]

comment = Home Directories

browseable = no

read only = no

# NOTE: If you have a BSD-style print system there is no need to

# specifically define each individual printer

[printers]

comment = All Printers

path = /var/spool/samba

browseable = no

# Set public = yes to allow user 'guest account' to print

guest ok = no

printable = yes

[storage]

path = /storage/

guest ok = yes

guest only = yes

read only = no

printable = no

public = yes

force create mode = 0777

force security mode = 0777

force directory security mode = 0777

force directory mode = 0755

create mask = 0777

[export]

path = /storage/export/

guest ok = yes

guest only = yes

read only = no

public = yes

delete readonly = yes

force create mode = 0777

force security mode = 0777

force directory security mode = 0777

force directory mode = 0766

create mask = 0755

[samba]

path = /storage/samba/

guest ok = yes

guest only = yes

read only = no

public = yes

force create mode = 0777

force security mode = 0777

force directory security mode = 0777

force directory mode = 0755

create mask = 0777
```

The testparm comes out with no errors or trouble, though it does say that the security=share has been deprecated.

The addition of "name resolve order = bcast lmhosts wins host" in smb.conf is the result of trolling google for ideas, and was not previously in the file.  It's addition has done nothing.  I have also ensured that I restarted samba after every change to the conf file.  Again with no luck.  Of interest when I try to ping any of the systems by name(On any machine, Linux, Windows or Mac), I get weird results.  My routing table is: 

```
Routing Table

Destination IP    Netmask      Gateway    Metric      Interface    Creator

66.78.107.0   255.255.255.0   0.0.0.0   1   WAN   System

0.0.0.0   0.0.0.0   66.78.107.1   15   WAN   System

192.168.1.0   255.255.255.0   0.0.0.0   1   LAN   System 
```

 But the pings are

```
ping ShadowStore2

PING ShadowStore2.ShadowRealm (67.215.65.132) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from hit-nxdomain.opendns.com (67.215.65.132): icmp_req=1 ttl=57 time=28.0 ms

64 bytes from hit-nxdomain.opendns.com (67.215.65.132): icmp_req=2 ttl=57 time=27.9 ms

64 bytes from hit-nxdomain.opendns.com (67.215.65.132): icmp_req=3 ttl=57 time=29.1 ms

^C

--- ShadowStore2.ShadowRealm ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2003ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 27.989/28.370/29.103/0.518 ms

b_vance@ShadowRookerie /var/log $ ping ShadowBook  

PING ShadowBook.ShadowRealm (67.215.65.132) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from hit-nxdomain.opendns.com (67.215.65.132): icmp_req=1 ttl=57 time=28.0 ms

64 bytes from hit-nxdomain.opendns.com (67.215.65.132): icmp_req=2 ttl=57 time=27.0 ms

64 bytes from hit-nxdomain.opendns.com (67.215.65.132): icmp_req=3 ttl=57 time=27.9 ms

64 bytes from hit-nxdomain.opendns.com (67.215.65.132): icmp_req=4 ttl=57 time=29.5 ms

^C

--- ShadowBook.ShadowRealm ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 3003ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 27.014/28.142/29.528/0.921 ms
```

Any assistance will be appreciated as I am at my wits end.

EDIT:

It seems to be a change in how my LAN was dealing with the WAN.  I fixed the issue by adding the samba servers fixed IP addresses to the various systems /etc/hosts file.  Still unsure what caused the change n how things worked, but ths is a doable workaround.

----------

## darkphader

 *ShadowHawkBV wrote:*   

> The testparm comes out with no errors or trouble, though it does say that the security=share has been deprecated.

 

I'd certainly start there. See my blog post: http://blog.realcomputerguy.com/2010/12/samba-and-guest-shares-with-security.html

----------

